# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech team - RCD AMS V0.0.9.47

## mohamed73

*Martech team - RCD AMS V0.0.9.47*  *RCD AMS V0.0.9.47*   * Latest Update :*  *- BMW, 22DC705/23, 65.12-6 900 402, 24c64 by Philips 
- Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 300 760, BS7T-18K931-AA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 330 780, BS7T-18K931-BA by Blaupunkt 
- Honda, PH-8083H, 39100-TM8-G01, 93c86 by Clarion 
- BMW, RCD109-03, 65.12-6 939 660-01, 24c64 by Philips 
- Skoda, Stream CD MP3, VP4SBF-18C815-AJ, MC9S12 by Visteon*   
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

